# Text Message Marketing



## jhutch (Dec 20, 2010)

Has anyone used text message marketing?

I'm going to give it a try this year. I just signed up for a FREE account at Ruxter (www.ruxter.com) It's free to sign up and they give you the first 100 text messages each month. As you account grows, then you have to buy additional text messages but the packages range from 2.5 to 4 cents each and don't expire.

I see it as being similar to Constant Contact, except smaller messages, and I read that text messages get opened at a rate of 9 to 11 times the rate of e-mails. Additionally this is complete opt-in with text messages, not spam like e-mails are so frequently.

I was wondering if anyone has used this type of marketing and had success stories. I'm thinking of kicking it off at our home shows with a sign that says "TEXT (MY KEYWORD) to 63636" for a price, and give them a pen or a discount coupon.

Any thought would be appreciated!

This company is from Kansas City, and I met the owners, very nice helpful guys, check them out if they'll work for you.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That sounds like a surefire way to annoy people.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have gotten them and I can tell you nothing pisses me off more. I will never do business with someone who hits me with an unsolisited text. That's too personal.
Now on the other hand when I have received a RFQ from an HO and can't get them on the phone I will fire off a very short text.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I have gotten them and I can tell you nothing pisses me off more. I will never do business with someone who hits me with an unsolisited text. That's too personal.
> Now on the other hand when I have received a RFQ from an HO and can't get them on the phone I will fire off a very short text.


I find texting a handy way to be in touch with clients WHILE we are working for them. Not before or after the project.


----------



## jhutch (Dec 20, 2010)

Perhaps I wasn't clear. They are opting in. I don't plan to send them a daily text by any means. This would be like a constant contact newsletter. 

I'm not following up on bids.

If they don't like what I'm sending they can opt out, just like you can unsubscribe from a newsletter or unwanted e-mail.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

No way. Not the way to start building a relationship with annoying marketing.

edit: oh i see. No I wouldnt be opting in to be annoyed either.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I find texting a handy way to be in touch with clients WHILE we are working for them. Not before or after the project.


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

jhutch said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear. They are opting in. I don't plan to send them a daily text by any means. This would be like a constant contact newsletter.
> 
> I'm not following up on bids.
> 
> If they don't like what I'm sending they can opt out, just like you can unsubscribe from a newsletter or unwanted e-mail.


opting in how mate? opting in to your texts or opting in because they weren't careful enough in reading the small print on some form or website and now don't have a clue how to stop the damn things.

They annoy the hell out of me and I make a point of never doing business with anybody who sends me unwanted texts


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Where do these folks go to "opt-in"?

Mostly they are "opt-in", in the sense that C_R describes it - signed as part of some general agreement (with your wireless provider, for example) and these terms were in there somewhere. I know they're in Verizon's contract when I signed - they have a right to send me marketing txts from them and some 3rd parties. But I can opt out by replying with a certain phrase.

I can tell you that this is probably one of the most annoying marketing techniques ever. And not all folks have txt plans so some end up actually paying to see your stuff. That is a sure way to piss off some people even thought it's a few cents.

If you sell even a single multi-K paint job from a mass SMS txt campaign, I will be very surprised.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think we need to watch it that we do not contribute to the excessive amount of ads that media allows. My current annoyance is people that use a personal facebook page to promote their business. Do a business page and if people want to "like" it, great. The last thing I want is more ads via email, text, or fb if I do not *specifically* sign up for them.

I am beginning to wonder (based on my response to electronic marketing) if it is over saturated and really not a good way to go anymore. I think that FB is going to go downhill soon if all businesses start pushing it. No one wants it to feel like an junk mail folder in Outlook.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

DeanV said:


> My current annoyance is people that use a personal facebook page to promote their business.


Oh man, tell me about it. I have 2 friends who have bought into the multi-level-marketing get-rich scheme through amway and marketing-america and push this crap over their personal fb pages on a daily basis.

I have electronically "de-friended" them a few months ago. Got too annoying.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree! Yes the Queen of Social Media said that!
I won't friend a business, there was a long conversation about this on Linkedin, most businesses do it out of ignorance. Social Media has to be a two way conversation that both parties choose to engage in.


----------

